# Retirement from State to Local PD..



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a question, hoping some of you can answer. I am currently a state employee with 9 years experience. I am about to get on a LOCAL PD full time. Will my 9 years with the state count towards retirement or seniority?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Lookinforacopjob said:


> I have a question, hoping some of you can answer. I am currently a state employee with 9 years experience. I am about to get on a LOCAL PD full time. Will my 9 years with the state count towards retirement or seniority?


You definately take your retirement as long as you are a FT benefitted union state employee! YEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
:fun:


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes you.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 3, 2009)

I am looking for a dispatcher job with training. Can you give me any advice on how to get one?. 
slowpoke


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

slowpoke said:


> I am looking for a dispatcher job with training. Can you give me any advice on how to get one?.
> slowpoke


The following picture is more on-topic with this thread than your post:


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

slowpoke said:


> I am looking for a dispatcher job with training. Can you give me any advice on how to get one?.
> slowpoke


Ya, apply if there is a job opening.....daaaaaaa


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

slowpoke said:


> I am looking for a dispatcher job with training. Can you give me any advice on how to get one?.
> slowpoke


I shoveled snow today...


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I watched the Celtics spank the Suns!


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

I completely agree with you guys... the Sox should bring V-Tek back!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

An adult polar bear is the only animal where a zookeeper will not enter the enclosure, unless the animal has been rendered unconscious, under any circumstances.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what time it is?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Dazy5 said:


> Does anyone know what time it is?


That's completely dependent on what time zone you're currently in.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Slowpoke seems to be a excellent and vary fitting user name for this individual. Then again I think any name with "slow" would have worked.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

slowpoke said:


> I am looking for a dispatcher job with training. Can you give me any advice on how to get one?.
> slowpoke


Slowpokes and Caleb the STONER need not apply..........


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Can anyone take a look at this boil on my ass? It hurts and I think it's about to rupture...


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Can anyone take a look at this boil on my ass? It hurts and I think it's about to rupture...


:moon: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Slowpokes and Caleb the STONER need not apply..........


I love you too sniper.. can't stop thinking about me huh???

....kisses....


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Lookinforacopjob said:


> I have a question, hoping some of you can answer. I am currently a state employee with 9 years experience. I am about to get on a LOCAL PD full time. Will my 9 years with the state count towards retirement or seniority?


As MPD61 said, yes all your time transfers. I had 6 years as a Group 2 state employee when i got on local PD, all time transferred into group 4. Good luck


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

When Senator Daniel Inouye campaigned for election, and people raised the question of whether he had Communist sympathies, he replied of his war wounds: “I gave this arm to fight Fascists. If my country wants the other one to fight Communists, it can have it.”


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*A train leaves Chicago at 9AM on Tuesday morning traveling 74 MPH bound for Los Angeles. A train leaves Los Angeles 1PM Tuesday afternoon traveling 55 MPH to Chicago. Will the Bruins win the Stanley Cup?*


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Why is there air?


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wearing protective gloves can help prevent the transfer of HIV and HBV during a biohazard situation.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

slowpoke said:


> I am looking for a dispatcher job with training. Can you give me any advice on how to get one?.
> slowpoke


I would start getting experience with a local cab company. When the buses run late the business picks up especially in the winter.

One drawback is the lack of adequate funding for future testicle testing.


----------

